# July 2010 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JumpsxGlory (16 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CoyoteRoseRanch (13 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CharliGirl (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HalfPass (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Frankiee (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Visibre (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MIEventer (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Azale1 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

JumperDak15 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RockNRoll (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

VanillaBean (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorsePoornBigSky (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Cowgirl140ty (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

White Foot (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Five Furlongs (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Pro (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Magnum Opus (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

aandbminis (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tasia (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ChristianCowgirl (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

moroso231 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Super Nova (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RedTree (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Beau Baby (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Starlet (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wallaby (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

shanoona (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Piaffe (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ChloeButler09 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

GreyRay (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

flamingauburnmustang (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

MacabreMikolaj (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

GraciesMom (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

DustyDiamond (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

BarrelracingArabian (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveTheSaddlebreds (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Cinnys Whinny (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

myponygizmo (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lolly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

erikaharmony (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ridesapaintedpony (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Eliz (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hunter65 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mswp27 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

randiekay215 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ogledrillrider02 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

IcePony (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucifer (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Tyler (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SorrelHorse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ALottaTrot (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Mingiz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

eventerwannabe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

masatisan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

brighteyes08 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

charliBum (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Vidaloco (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseLove4ever (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

13kielj (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Britthing (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

fourtwentyam (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lilkitty90 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Picture Perfect (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovemyPhillip (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gizpeptig (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RioPony (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RowdyLover (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

purplefoal (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Equus_girl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Ladywantsahorse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

TheRoughrider21 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

A knack for horses (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ThatNinjaHorse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

speedy da fish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

QHDragon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

draftrider (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

SavvyHill (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sorelhorse (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ThinkingOfRiding (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HowClever (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Jillyann (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ilovesonya (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Plains Drifter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

EventersBabe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Benny (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

mistygirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

RogueMare (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

sarahsboergoats (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseRLife (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

gypsygirl (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

irydehorses4lyfe (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

dressagexlee (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveStory10 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

barrelracingchik101 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

CopperHorse (0 votes)


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Congratilation JustDressageIt, that is an awsome picture.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks! It's of FehrGroundRanch and her lovely mare, Rem


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Aw, good photo! Actually, all your photography is very nice


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I wish these photo's would come up at random at voting. I noticed the pictures with a lot of votes, were at the top of the voting page. It's not exactly fair


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Administrator said:


> Twilight Arabians (10 votes)


10 votes!! Nice! Thanks to those who voted for my picture!


----------



## kr0lltopp (Aug 1, 2010)

wrong thread


----------

